# plus... plus...



## BeTo1

hola: qué significado tendría *plus* en:

"*Plus* notre bagage de connaissance est grand, *plus* on pourra y greffer de nouvelles informations facilement."


gracias........


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Cuanto más... más...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sanja1

Hola todos,

Tengo que traducir al castellano la frase siguiente:
"*Plus *l'opacité s'approche de 100%, *plus* la couleur prend le pas sur l'image de fond". Para mi, el principio sería "*Cuanto más* se acerca la opacidad al 100%" pero no sé si después tengo que poner subjuntivo o no pues había escrito "*más *resalta el color con respecto a la imagen de fondo" pero no sé si es correcto.
¿Alguien tendría una idea?

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Yo lo veo perfecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Sanja1

Muy bien lo guardo entonces... 
Muchas gracias 
un saludo


----------



## Aazerty

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,
Je cherche une traduction pour cette phrase, merci 

"plus vous réussirez, plus vous serez heureux"


----------



## chlapec

Tu fais pas un essai, quand même?


----------



## Aazerty

J'écris ce que je pense pouvoir être juste pour la traduction de "Plus vous réussirez, plus vous serez heureux"

"Cuanto màs triunféis, màs seréis feliz"


----------



## Gévy

Re-bonjour,

Pas mal du tout ! 

On emploierait plutôt le verbe estar et il faudrait en fait savoir (tu as oublié de le préciser) ce que représente ce vous: plusieurs personnes qu'on tutoie (c'est ce que tu as traduit, par conséquent heureux devrait être au pluriel en espagnol), ou une personne qu'on vouvoie, ou encore plusieurs personnes qu'on vouvoie.

Pour reprendre ta phrase, avec le "vous" que tu as employé:

- Cuanto más triunféis, más felices estaréis.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aazerty

Merci beaucoup de m'offrir de votre temps et attention 

J'ai une autre phrase du même type qui me pose aussi problème. C'est la suivante : "Il dépense d'autant plus qu'il a plus d'argent, et plus il achète des choses, plus il en veut."
J'en suis parvenue à la traduction suivante : "Gasta tanto màs cuanto màs tiene dinero, y cuanto màs compra cosas, màs (de las) quiere"

Merci de me donnez vos avis


----------



## Gévy

Rebonjour,

Je ne pourrais pas dire pourquoi, mais dans ces structures-là en espagnol le verbe se place derrière le complément, à inverser donc dans ta phrase.

Comme le "en" ne se traduit pas en espagnol, pour plus de clarté, le mot "cosas" serait mieux en complément du deuxième verbe que du premier.

Essaie de refaire ta phrase en rectifiant ces 2 choses, le reste est très bien.

Ici je te donne un lien vers les accents espagnols, c'est gênant de les lire à l'envers. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aazerty

Merci de vos conseils et de vos interventions dont j'apprécie beaucoup la méthode. Ma correction est la suivante: 

"Tanto más gasta cuanto más tiene dinero, y cuanto más compra, más quiere cosas"


----------



## Gévy

Et l'inversion verbe complément ? 

...más dinero tiene... más cosas quiere. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aazerty

Merci Gévy =D


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo con como queda la frase corregida por *Gévy*. No obstante, en una conversación normal, la primera parte de la frase la diríamos así:

- *Cuanto más dinero tiene, más gasta*.


----------



## Aazerty

D'accord, je prend votre remarque en compte,
Merci


----------



## Meritrah

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Hola a todos/as, soy nueva aqui y me gustaria saber cual es el significado exacto de esta frase porque en sentido general la comprendo pero me lio un poco con "et plus"  y luego "plus" otra vez

Et plus les enfants sont nombreux, plus la pension des
mères se réduit.


----------



## joachimG

Hola Meritrah,

mi prueba : Màs los niños son numerosos, màs se reduce la pensión.


----------



## galizano

Hola 
*y cuantos más* numerosos son los niños,* más......*


----------



## chlapec

Mais attention:


galizano said:


> Hola
> *y cuanto*s* más* numerosos son los niños,* más......*


----------



## elias53

Pues si,*cuanto más ...más* ,como ya se ha respondido anteriormente


----------



## ejaal3

Bonjour à tous ! 

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer quel temps met ton après "*cuanto más ...más"*. Le même qu'on mettrait en francais ou du subjonctif ? (Comme je sais qu'en espagnol on met beaucoup de subjonctif ^^).

Merci à vous, 

Ejaal3 .


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Tout dépend de ce que tu voudras dire, plusieurs temps sont possibles, plusieurs modes aussi. L'expression elle-même n'implique pas l'usage de l'un ou de l'autre.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ejaal3

Merci Gévy ! 

Mais prenons par exemple l'imparfait, le présent et le futur .

Imparfait : Plus il neigeait, plus je souriais = Cuanto más nevaba, más sonreía.

Présent : Plus je mange, plus je grossis = Cuanto más como, más engordo.

Futur : Plus il y aura de verres, plus nous boirons = Cuanto más habrá copas, más beberemos

Est ce bon comme ca, ou y'a t-il des exceptions à certain temps ?


----------



## Paquita

ejaal3 said:


> Futur : Plus il y aura de verres, plus nous boirons = Cuanto más habrá copas, más beberemos



Regarde les exemples de même construction ici, et rectifie tes erreurs (il y en a 3...) http://www.babla.fr/espagnol-francais/cuántos


----------



## ejaal3

Cuántas más habrá copas, más beberemos ! .

Toute mes fautes étaient sur le "*Cuántas*​" ?


----------



## Paquita

Voici les exemples en question, il suffit de faire la même chose





> Plus vous parrainez de personnes, plus vous et votre entourage recevrez de Bonus !
> Cuántos más amigos nos recomiende, más Bonificaciones Gratuitas podrán ganar usted y sus amigos!





> Plus vous identifiez de messages indésirables, plus notre système est à même de vous en débarrasser.
> 
> *Cuantos* más mensajes de spam marques, mejor los detectará nuestro sistema.



Il y a deux fautes en dehors du cuantas (qui n'est pas accentué contrairement au premier exemple)


----------



## ejaal3

Ah, inversion sujet-verbe ! . Du coup : 

Cuantas más copas habrá más beberemos. 

Il me semble qu'il y a encore une faute, non ? J'en vois qu'une :/. Et l'invesrion sujet/verbe est obligatoire ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Non, il ne s'agit pas de l'inversion du sujet (dans les deux exemples que vous donne Paquit& le sujet est inclu dans la desinence du verbe) il s'agit du mode employé, le subjonctif .
Le dictionnaire de WR a un conjugueur, de même que la RAE. (À mettre dans vos pages de références  )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Il n'y a pas d'inversion du verbe et du sujet, parce que si je ne m'abuse, dans les phrases "plus vous parrainez-de personnes" et "Plus vous identifiez de messages indésirables" le sujet, c'est "vous" et pas "personnes" ; dans la tienne, "il y a" est un impersonnel qui par définition n'a pas de sujet...  C'est juste qu'on ne sépare pas l'expression "cuantas más" du nom qu'elle accompagne.

Un autre exemple pour te permettre de trouver la troisième :
"Cuantos más balones toque Messi, mejor" source

Et un petit dernier pour confirmer :
"Cuantos más seamos en el campo más fácil será" source

Donne ta solution et la règle que tu appliques, s'il te plait, pour que nous soyons sûrs que tu as bien compris.


----------



## ejaal3

Ah merci, je pense avoir trouvé, lorsque c'est du futur en francais, on met du subjonctif présent en espagnol ! Comme après "*para que*" ? 

Donc : 

"Cuantas más copas haya, más beberemos" ?


----------



## Paquita

ejaal3 said:


> Comme après "*para que*" ?


Non, après "para que" on met toujours le subjonctif comme en français avec "pour que"

Ici, c'est à cause du futur... Tu as utilisé l'indicatif dans tes deux autres exemples, car le présent ou le passé sont des faits réels. 
Le futur exprime une hypothèse, quelque chose qu'on a prévu mais qui ne se réalisera peut-être pas.

Le subjonctif au lieu du futur en espagnol tu le retrouves avec cuando : "quand tu viendras me voir = cuando vengas a verme"... je ne suis pas du tout sûre que tu n'auras pas empêchement, un accident, une maladie qui rendront ta visite impossible.

Dans ta phrase, "plus il y aura de" veut dire "plus il sera susceptible d'y avoir"... et on n'est pas du tout sûr que le nombre augmentera.

Au fait, c'est juste maintenant !


----------



## ejaal3

Ah d'accord, en tout cas merci beaucoup Paquit& et Cintia&Martine, ça m’éclaire un peu plus sur l'utilisation du subjonctif présent, et du futur !

Merci


----------



## Mister Draken

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Entiendo la estructura plus... plus. Y entiendo que se traduce *cuanto más... más.*

Sin embargo, me he topado con esta forma usada con tiempos futuros y me pregunto si el primer término no debe convertirse en condicional.

*Plus* les oeuvres contemporaines ne seront qu'elles-mêmes, littérales, ne relevant d'aucin arrière-momnde, ou n'exprimant aucun sens transcendant, *plus* reviendront leurs archives quasi-spectrales. 


"*Cuanto más las obras contemporáneas sean únicamente ellas mismas, literales, sin depender de ningún mundo segundo o sin expresar ningún sentido trascendente, más sus archivos se volverán casi espectrales."*

Otro ejemplo del mismo libro:

Paradoxalement, *plus* la démocratie *va agrandir* son cercle tocquevillien inclusif (le bio-politique moderne selon Foucault, l'intégration des infirmessensoriels et psychiques selon G. Swain),* plus* les «sanspart» ranciériens *vont élargir *le champ des questions dont il faut débattre("la politique"), *plus* la scène publique *va perdre* ses limites et ses frontières (Cl. Lefort), *plus* la temporalité de la communauté "en acte" *sera* la simultanéité  (Nancy) ; *et plus* les appareils postrévolutionnaires *se tourneront* vers le passé.

Paradojalmente, *mientras más* la democracia *ensanche* su círculo tocquevilliano inclusivo (la biopolítica moderna según Foucault, la integración de los lisiados sensoriales y psíquicos según G. Swain), más los “sans-part” ranciereanos van a ampliar el campo de las cuestiones sobre las cuales es necesario debatir (“la política”), más la escena pública va a perder sus límites y sus fronteras (Lefort), más la temporalidad de la comunidad “en acto” será la simultaneidad (Nancy); y más los aparatos posrevolucionarios se volverán hacia el pasado. 

Fuente: L'époque des appareils, de Jean-Louis Déotte.
Contexto: discusión estética sobre distintos regímenes de percepción por medio de aparatos/dispositivos y la relación entre arte y técnica.

No quise abrir dos hilos disitintos pues me parece que es la misma estructura y el mismo problema.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Paquita

No soy "nativa" pero me echo al agua, a ver lo que opinas...




> Sin embargo, me he topado con esta forma usada con tiempos futuros y me pregunto si el primer término no debe convertirse en condicional.


                            No puedes poner un condicional si el original tiene una idea de futuro salvo en frases en pasado, lo que no es el caso, 
 Has puesto con razón  un subjuntivo  en la subordinada y un futuro en la principal. Me parece perfecto.

Para las dos frases de marras, no entiendo por qué has conservado el orden de las palabras francesas. En principio, con el giro "cuanto más... más", se pospone el sujeto. 

Algo como:

Cuanto más sean únicamente ellas mismas, literales, sin depender de ningún mundo segundo o sin expresar ningún sentido trascendente *las obras contemporáneas*,  más se volverán casi espectrales* sus archivos* "

Para la otra, igual:

*mientras más* *ensanche*  su círculo tocquevilliano inclusivo (la biopolítica moderna según  Foucault, la integración de los lisiados sensoriales y psíquicos según  G. Swain) *la democracia,* más  van a ampliar el campo de las cuestiones sobre las cuales es necesario debatir (“la política”)*los “sans-part” ranciereanos*, más va a perder sus límites y sus fronteras *la escena pública* (Lefort), más  será la simultaneidad la *temporalidad de la comunidad “en acto”*(Nancy); y más se volverán hacia el pasado  *los aparatos posrevolucionarios *.  

Digo "algo como" porque me parece bastante complicada la oración...Si puedes simplificarla sin desvirtuarla, claro.

Además,     te equivocas en la traducción de reviendront que es volver, regresar y no volverse, convertirse


Espera otros comentarios, por favor.


----------



## Mister Draken

Paquita&

¡Muchísmas gracias! Todo queda mucho más claro.

Respecto a "se volverán hacia el pasado..." La preposición "hacia" indica que el verbo significa "regresar" y no "volverse" o "convertirse". De todos modos, es cierto que si se quita el "se" queda mucho más claro. Es un verbo reflexivo de forma (posiblemente un uso vicioso).


Voy a poner "regresarán, para mayor precisión.

Espero que esto sirva para otros foristas que encuentren dudas de cómo usar "plus... plus"


----------

